# Time to Bust Up Teacher Unions



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 28, 2019)

Colorado Teachers' Union Protest Against DeVos Turns Vulgar

A rally organized by the largest teachers union in Colorado protesting a visit by Education Secretary Betsy DeVos became vulgar as some of the demonstrators held signs depicting a hand giving a middle finger and another sign that said, "Report Card – Betsy DeVos F U."






Bust them up for the sake of the children.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 28, 2019)

What's really impressive is the fact that they have the kids out there with them, even holding the signs.  No wonder young adults, the product of modern educational practices, are vulgar, undisciplined, violent hoodlums.
And, the guy in the tan shorts looks like he's wet himself... Proof that liberals are the bedwetters we've suspected?


----------



## Confounding (Jun 28, 2019)

Big fucking deal.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 28, 2019)

ALL Public Sector Unions should be ILLEGAL as they are a huge conflict of interest.  They bargain against the very people that pay them, and whom they are there to serve.  The People, the Taxpayer.  Then they use those tax dollars to solely support Democrat candidates who give them more lucrative contracts.  Rinse and repeat.  Total SCAM.


----------



## Confounding (Jun 28, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> They bargain against the very people that pay them



Do you think public school teachers make too much money? Where I live some of them start as low as 35k/yr after 6 years of college.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 28, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Colorado Teachers' Union Protest Against DeVos Turns Vulgar
> 
> A rally organized by the largest teachers union in Colorado protesting a visit by Education Secretary Betsy DeVos became vulgar as some of the demonstrators held signs depicting a hand giving a middle finger and another sign that said, "Report Card – Betsy DeVos F U."
> 
> ...



As far as I'm concerned no one working in the public sector  should be allowed to have a union. So starters, they're already represented at the polls.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 28, 2019)

Confounding said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > They bargain against the very people that pay them
> ...


Let's see now sit on their asses for a quarter of the year, free healthcare, retirement etc. etc. Lots of paid vacation time and days off. I don't see were they have it so tough. 
Tell ya what, lets just do the hell away with public education since it sucks so bad and let free enterprise take over. I'm sure the good teachers will make out much better since there are so few of them while the crappy ones can flip burgers for a living. Plus after the parents are writing monthly checks for Johnny and Suzy's schooling maybe they'll suddenly give a shit that they're actually getting their money's worth for a change.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 28, 2019)

Confounding said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > They bargain against the very people that pay them
> ...



That is starting pay and for nine months work, so annualized that is $47K, plus benefits, plus full pension, and full benefits for life.  Not a bad gig at all, and they DO get raises, so  that $35K becomes a lot more over time.  Their benefits and pensions are WAY better than the Private Sector also.


----------



## Confounding (Jun 28, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Pilot1 said:
> ...



How many incredibly talented people choose not to be teachers because of the shitty pay? I think we should pay them a lot more, give them better conditions to work in and then raise the bar for entry.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 28, 2019)

Confounding said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



And turning it over to private enterprise would do exactly that and more. Who knows our kids may even become literate and learn how to balance a checkbook again.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 28, 2019)

Confounding said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...


A lot more talented people opt out of teaching more often because of the shitty working conditions, including having to make up for shitty teachers who are protected by the union instead of fired, like they should be.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 28, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> ALL Public Sector Unions should be ILLEGAL as they are a huge conflict of interest.  They bargain against the very people that pay them, and whom they are there to serve.  The People, the Taxpayer.  Then they use those tax dollars to solely support Democrat candidates who give them more lucrative contracts.  Rinse and repeat.  Total SCAM.


If we paid folks what they were worth they wouldn't need unions.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 28, 2019)

Confounding said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...





Confounding said:


> How many incredibly talented people choose not to be teachers because of the shitty pay?



None.


----------



## Confounding (Jun 28, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> None.




Bullshit.



If we increased teacher pay and raised the barrier to entry we would get better teachers.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 28, 2019)

Confounding said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > None.
> ...


Nope. 
Teachers are already overpaid.


----------



## Confounding (Jun 28, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Nope.
> Teachers are already overpaid.



Maybe you're undervaluing what teachers do and the profound impact they have on society.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 28, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Colorado Teachers' Union Protest Against DeVos Turns Vulgar
> 
> A rally organized by the largest teachers union in Colorado protesting a visit by Education Secretary Betsy DeVos became vulgar as some of the demonstrators held signs depicting a hand giving a middle finger and another sign that said, "Report Card – Betsy DeVos F U."
> 
> View attachment 266751


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 28, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > ALL Public Sector Unions should be ILLEGAL as they are a huge conflict of interest.  They bargain against the very people that pay them, and whom they are there to serve.  The People, the Taxpayer.  Then they use those tax dollars to solely support Democrat candidates who give them more lucrative contracts.  Rinse and repeat.  Total SCAM.
> ...



Trouble is we're paying most of the assholes way more than they're worth now while the good ones get lost in the shuffle. This is exactly why socialism or any form of collectivism can never succeed. All it does is bring about medoricity and reduce standards until things deteriorate and ultimately fail and collapse altogether.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 28, 2019)

Confounding said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.
> ...


Look, you’re acknowledging those teachers should not be teaching. 

The issue is Unions keep them from being fired.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 28, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Colorado Teachers' Union Protest Against DeVos Turns Vulgar
> ...


Of course it doesn’t trouble you when teachers have a minor hold up a sign filled with vulgar words, you’re a loony lefty.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 28, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Pilot1 said:
> ...


If we paid more better folks would apply.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 28, 2019)

Confounding said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > They bargain against the very people that pay them
> ...


Are you comparing Education degrees to science degrees.
These people chose teaching as a profession.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2019)

Hope they didn’t hurt her feelings

She is such a snowflake


----------



## bodecea (Jun 28, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> What's really impressive is the fact that they have the kids out there with them, even holding the signs.  No wonder young adults, the product of modern educational practices, are vulgar, undisciplined, violent hoodlums.
> And, the guy in the tan shorts looks like he's wet himself... Proof that liberals are the bedwetters we've suspected?


Reminds me of churches having their parishioners and their children out on street corners with church bought signs "Yes on H8" here in California in 2008.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 28, 2019)

Confounding said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > They bargain against the very people that pay them
> ...



Don't worry, I will accept a starter of only $34k for showing my middle finger.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2019)

Collective bargaining is an employees right


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 28, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Pilot1 said:
> ...



No, the public doesn't pay the teachers as much, the public pays the teacher pensions.  And that one through the nose.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 28, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Not a problem.  My improved leftist solution to this teacher Union scandal is to allow the teachers to run medical marijuana farms using the students as both labor and customer.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 28, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Collective bargaining is an employees right



It's not.  It's a privilege that some states grant and others don't.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Collective bargaining is an employees right
> ...


Some states don’t recognize worker rights
Only the employer


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 28, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



As it should be.  As I've explained over and over on this board, you have no right to a job.  Jobs are a byproduct of an entity creating a service or product for others.  As a business expands one person typically can't get the job done on their own so they hire people to help.  It's up to them as to how they decide to compensate you.  If you don't feel it's enough then don't take the job.  If they can't find someone they'll have to up their ante.  That's the way the real world works. If you want to decide your own salary start your own business.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 28, 2019)

If any of them are teachers, oh my!


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 28, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


It works out nicely for employers when they can treat every employee as every man for himself. Not in an economic position to protect yourself, you get fucked

Workers have a right to stand up for each other. Protect each other from abuse.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 28, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Collective bargaining is an employees right



Says who? I sure as hell didn't  have any in the Air Force. It was yes sir or suffer the consequence including jail or even being stood up in front of a firing squad and being shot to death.  I don't hear anyone here whining about military pay and believe you me I put in lots of overtime that I wasn't paid for. You wanna talk about working conditions now? How about having your ass shot at while sloshing around in a swamp and eating shit out of a can for months. About time these teachers either got a real job or stop their endless incessant whining. If they don't  like their job, the door is always open which I remind you it isn't for our servicemen.


----------



## initforme (Jun 28, 2019)

The anti worker sentiment.   Refreshing.   Is this a strike?   Nope.   Not a huge deal.  Please explain why or how this can upset a normal person even a little bit.  Simply ignore.  Or grow up.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Pilot1 said:
> ...



I put your lies in red text.

You don't sit on your ass for a quarter of the year, you do not get free healthcare, you ay for your own retirement, there is zero vacations time for teachers, and all time off except the actual holiday itself is UNPAID!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Collective bargaining is an employees right
> ...



STFU!  You were not drafted!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Bullshit from a constant purveyor of the lowest quality bullshit!

I have 20 year-old kids with high school diplomas working for me making more than the starting salary for a teacher with at least 5 years of college.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Exactly how do they do that?  You have no clue do you?

It's called due process!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...


Thanks for validating my point. You are clueless. 

Time to end teachers getting special treatment and start getting treated as the private workforce does.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...


Which ones have 5 months of vacation a year, tenure and lifetime benefits?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Pilot1 said:
> ...



Public schoolteacher here. Almost no teachers have "free healthcare" anymore. I have a high family deductible and pay hundreds of dollars monthly out of my paycheck for it. Been that way for years.

Also, teacher shortage is painful in lots of places due in no small part to this attitude right here. It is what it is now. No going back.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



My husband has been in the private sector for 20+ years. When he hit all the years at his company, he got nice bonuses.

I got a certificate. 

He gets perks. I get....nothing.

He gets raises. Again I get....nothing. Bashed, I get bashed. 

He gets to work from home two days a week. From late August through early June, I go to work five days a week, no matter what, and there is NO flexibility in my day.

But we know, your kids were homeschooled and they loved it so much. RIGHT?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2019)

Confounding said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



Thank you, but it's really all over now. I mean it: it is.

Those of you who have young kids, I'm sorry. No young people are going into teaching, and those who are, who have any kind of head on their shoulders? They're gonna get out in very short order.

It's a hot mess and the culture has finally turned so bad and cynical it's not worth it anymore, not if you're starting out. And I love teaching to my baby toenail; I'm a "born teacher", I'm called a "master teacher".

But it's over.

And may the Devil take the hindmost


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Your hubby get 5 months of vacation a year?


----------



## Markle (Jun 29, 2019)

Confounding said:


> Do you think public school teachers make too much money? Where I live some of them start as low as 35k/yr after 6 years of college.



Is that NOT the choice they made?  Did they not know the pay scale, pros, and cons of the career before their first day of college?

Like everyone else, they are paid exactly what they are worth.  No more, no less.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



What are you talking about "five months of vacation"? Did you even read my post? 

How much did your kids love the homeschooling?


----------



## Markle (Jun 29, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> As far as I'm concerned no one working in the public sector should be allowed to have a union. So starters, they're already represented at the polls.



One-hundred percent true!!  FDR, a staunch supporter of unions said exactly the same thing.

Here is what a top official of a teachers union had to say about their priorities.  Not pretty and certainly not surprising.

National Education Association General Counsel Bob Chanin stated in July 2009.

Chanin: *"It is not because we care about children. And it is not because we have a vision of a great public school for every child.* NEA and its affiliates are effective advocates because we have power. And we have power because there are more than 3.2 million people who are willing to pay us hundreds of millions of dollars in dues...."


Pretty much says it all.


----------



## Markle (Jun 29, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> If we paid folks what they were worth they wouldn't need unions.



Thank you.  Unions have virtually ceased to exist in the private sector, and you rightfully point out the reason.  They are obsolete.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2019)

Markle said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I'm concerned no one working in the public sector should be allowed to have a union. So starters, they're already represented at the polls.
> ...



This public school teacher doesn't pay them one red cent.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2019)

Markle said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think public school teachers make too much money? Where I live some of them start as low as 35k/yr after 6 years of college.
> ...



That's a dumb thing to say when you know public school teachers cannot negotiate our own salaries individually.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Sure teachers work 5 days a week 52 weeks a year. Riiiiight.....

My career was common to work 60 hours a week, 2AM calls, and got 2 weeks vacation and 6 holidays a year. On a fixed salary. 

No complaints. I signed up for it. 

Teachers today get 5 months vacations well as ‘flex days’ every month where the teachers can just take random days off. I know of one school we’re a teacher calls in sick every Friday. For years. And she’s still working there. 

So cry me a River.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



How in the world do we get "five months off".

Show your math. Or wait, is that homeschooling math?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Show me teachers working 5 days a week 52 weeks a year.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Moving the goalposts homeschooler. You said we get "five months off a year". Show your work.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Here is where you said five months a year, Weatherman. Is this how you homeschooled your kids--taught them to say something and then run away from it?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Simple math, so easy a public school teacher can do it. Teachers get an entire season of the calendar, every Federal holiday, 2 weeks for Christmas, a week for Easter, plus ‘flex time’, and sick time they can take at anytime. 

Plus teachers don’t have to put in 40 hours a week even.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



So you know my calendar better than I do? That's amazing. Really amazing.

You're wrong, of course. My last day this year was June 7th. We go back August 21st. Even including federal holidays--which almost everyone has btw--and 2 weeks at Christmas, and a week at Easter, and two days in Feb and two at Thanksgiving, that's 14 weeks. Not even close to "five months".

My workday is 8-4. So you're wrong there too.

Were you wrong so much when you homeschooled your kids? That's scary.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


14 weeks off a year, paid lunch breaks, and can’t get fired if you follow simple rules. And let’s not forget your floating days off.  Plus lifetime salary and benefits based upon your last year of pay. 

You make my point. You’re like most teachers- no clue to what goes on in the real world.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Collective bargaining is an employees right
> ...


Armed Forces are not employees


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



You've already been wrong about so many things. Was this your family's accuracy rate when you "homeschooled" your kids? 

You're wrong about "paid" lunch breaks. I get 30 minutes. Name me another professional, college-education required job where you get 30 minutes to gobble your lunch. And that "lifetime salary and benefits" is NOT your last year and pay, it's a FRACTION of it. In my state, about half. 

Wow, you're wrong about so many things.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Doesn’t negate the need for collective bargaining

Those states without unions have the lowest teacher salaries by far. They also have the worst schools

You get what you pay for


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Show me any worker that works 5 days a week and 52 weeks a year


----------



## xband (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Colorado Teachers' Union Protest Against DeVos Turns Vulgar
> 
> A rally organized by the largest teachers union in Colorado protesting a visit by Education Secretary Betsy DeVos became vulgar as some of the demonstrators held signs depicting a hand giving a middle finger and another sign that said, "Report Card – Betsy DeVos F U."
> 
> ...



Defund The Department of Education and Devos has to find a real job.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Either you work just 7.5 hours a day or you get a paid lunch. I know the math is hard, so ask a homeschooler to verify. 

OMG!  You _only_ get 80% of your last year of pay for _life_!

While the rest of the world retires on what they had to save out of their salary. And then pay for their own healthcare.


----------



## Disir (Jun 29, 2019)

Confounding said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



A lot.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

xband said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Colorado Teachers' Union Protest Against DeVos Turns Vulgar
> ...


That would be fantastic. I look forward to Trump doing just that in his second term.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


For a number of years I worked 6 days a week 52 weeks a year. In one month I worked over 400 hours. 

On a fixed salary.


----------



## xband (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


----------



## xband (Jun 29, 2019)

xband said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



People on a fixed salary get screwed big time. edit: Salaried People get no help from The Department of Labor.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Took no vacations or holidays?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



You get two more fails for that. Wow you're failing all over this thread. How many more?

My pension check will be about 50% of my salary.....

And pension came out of my paycheck for as long as I worked. So wow, more fail from you.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



We know, we know. You're just personally bitter about it. 

You know what kills me about all the people who are personally bitter about teachers getting "five months off"? It was NO SECRET. It's not like no one knows about "summers off" and oh SURPRISE!! it's just an unexpected bonus you get when you graduate college. No, you go into it knowing you will get no big raises, no bonuses, no nice "perks" along the way, no trips, no incentives, no huge promotions. But you will get "summers off" and maybe a decent pension and not so much else anymore.

SO cry me a river. You had a tough job and your kids didn't like to be homeschooled so you cried to them about how bad the public schools are. We know, Weatherman. We know.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


California teachers get 5 months off. I had no idea your state overworks teachers by making them work 32 weeks a year, 38.5 hours a week.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

xband said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


In the private sector. Teachers are on salary but get overtime pay.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



So is your real gripe with teachers personal, Weatherman? Cause you're super fixated.

You had to sell your kids on homeschooling, right? So tell them how awful the public schools were--and they still weren't entirely convinced. And so complaining and bleating about the public schools just because a nice little habit. Is that it?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


You lie


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...


Private sector pay sucks


----------



## Fueri (Jun 29, 2019)

Teachers in my district max out at well over 100k a year.  In some districts the average pay is over 100k.  They were also running a scam of giving them huge raises for their last 3 years, upon which their retirement is based.  They pull millions in retirement if they live to average age.

There are teachers that are worth 100k I'm sure, bu there are tens of thousands in Illinois pulling six figure salaries or pensions.  For a 9 month a year job, that's ludicrous.

They, and other public sector unions have bankrupted the state.

But "It's all for the children" lol. 

Fucking scammers.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 29, 2019)

Markle said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > If we paid folks what they were worth they wouldn't need unions.
> ...


You've successfully missed the point.

Well done.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> Private sector pay sucks


I grew up in poverty and retired in my 50’s.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Teaching jobs are highly political. I was once replaced by my principal's girlfriend for no reason other than she wanted her, not me. Administrators don't get due process. If teachers did not, such behavior would be rampant.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


My gripe is the education system that lets people who’ve shown they shouldn’t be allowed within a hundred yards of a classroom to continue to teach. 

The teachers shown in the OP is just one example. Private sector someone did that they’d be canned immediately for embarrassing the company, their own time or not. 

Bust the unions NOW.


----------



## Markle (Jun 29, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



Why is it a dumb thing to say?  Do teachers NOT know what their pay scale and benefits will be on their first day of college?


----------



## Markle (Jun 29, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Doesn’t negate the need for collective bargaining
> 
> Those states without unions have the lowest teacher salaries by far. They also have the worst schools
> 
> You get what you pay for


----------



## Markle (Jun 29, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



No, I nailed the point, you just made the wrong one.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...





Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Teaching jobs are highly political. I was once replaced by my principal's girlfriend for no reason other than she wanted her, not me. Administrators don't get due process. If teachers did not, such behavior would be rampant.



Good thing politics is never played in the private sector. 

Said no one ever.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 29, 2019)

Markle said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


'fraid not kid.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


I don’t believe in teachers unions, but if you truly think they only put in 38.5 hours a week, as well as not have to spend their own dollars to get all the tools they need, I’ve got a bridge to sell ya.

Teachers today have to deal with school districts that only back up abusive parents, not their teachers.  The top at school districts get more than anyone else, teachers be damned. It is a tough profession and you have to have a set of balls today to teach in many schools as well as a passion for seeing children learn, because of the abuse they receive.  You want to blame someone? Blame the unions and districts administrators, and bad parents, not most teachers.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

depotoo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


I’m quoting a teacher in the thread, take it up with her. 

And while you’re at it, find out what the overtime pay is the private sector salary people never see.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


No, you assumed when she stated she only had 30 minutes for lunch, it comes to 38.5 hours. 
The private sector salary has nothing to do with this discussion.  And you can walk away and find another job, if you don’t like it. 
Put the blame where the blame is deserved.  The unions and school district administrators.  Most, not all, teachers are there for the love of teaching and work their butts off, and have to deal with union control,  abusive parents, kids, and administrators 5 days a week, and have no recourse other than leave the profession, but their passion for kids, keeps the good ones from walking away.

Today it is no longer the profession of yesteryear, when parents controlled their kids, administrators backed teachers up, and teachers could actually teach.  Those days are long gone.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

depotoo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


She said she worked 8-4. 

Now I know the math is hard for you, so go ask a homeschooler to get the answer.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Why do you lie like a fucking rug?

No teacher gets 5 months vacation!  Tenure is due process, and that is all.  Lifetime benefits?  WTF are you smoking?

It's not so much that you are a fucking moron on this topic, but the fact that you refuse to learn the bullshit you spew is nothing but damn lies!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


California teachers do, and no such thing as due process in the private sector. 

Teacher unions just keep bad teachers around. 

Suck it up, buttercup.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

depotoo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



The 30 minute lunches are another lie that continues unabated.  In my 21 years of teaching, I was NEVER given more than 25 minutes for lunch, ANYWHERE!  Most of the time it was 20 minutes.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Her classroom time with students.  Could she have worded it better? Possibly, but you were telling her she had an hour for lunch and she was replying no.   Maybe you need to broaden your horizons, if you seriously think a teacher doesn’t work outside the student class time.

Homeschooling can be great to those financially able to pull it off, and with the patience.  But your riding all public school teachers is for the birds.  It just is.  

And you ignore the realities of what teachers deal with.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Why do you keep talking about California as though it was typical.  They are a fringe element, just like the libtards that infest that state.

Teacher's unions cannot keep bad teachers around.  If they are bad, their performance is documented and they will be removed after due process.  Oh, BTW, teacher's without tenure do NOT have due process to protect them.  You have to stay in one school district in my state for more than 4 years to even be considered for tenure.  Most of the time, the district gets rid of teachers by not renewing the contracts of anyone they don't like BEFORE they are eligible for tenure.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Sure. That’s why teachers have minors carry vulgar signs to political protests related to schools and have no fear of repercussion.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



All of this shit you post is nothing but lies!  Why do you do this?  Does it give you a chubby to denigrate the teaching profession?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

depotoo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


Again with the lies. Never said she had an hour for lunch. I said she gets paid for lunch. 

Which no one in the private sector gets.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



How do you know those people are even teachers?  Ever hear of fake news?  We have a law in this town against panhandling.  Guess where the panhandlers congregate?  Right under the sign!  It is never enforced.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Truth hurts. 

Very few teachers care about education, just punching the tickets to make the principal happy.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I never was paid for lunch.  I worked 10 hours a day regularly, plus many hours at home and on weekends for 7.33 hours credit.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


So now you spin to defend bad teachers. 

Typical.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



You are lying!  It is so easy to disprove you just with the statements of teachers on this forum.  You are a cock-sucking piece of shit liar!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


And got paid OT for evening meetings with parents.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



 I am not spinning, but we do have a right to free speech in this country.  I don't like the signs as depicted either, but for you to smear the entire profession is your typical M. O.   You take one example, break out the broad brush, and lie your ass off!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



BULLSHIT!  That was unpaid time in every district I worked in.  Put away the broad brush, dipshit!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


If a Boeing employee had an FU sign outside the Boeing plant for a visit from Pence, that employee would be unemployed.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Says the teacher trying to paint his shithole county as the norm in America.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Once again, you talk out of your ass!  If you work 30 years in Florida, you get 50% of the last (assuming they are the highest) three years pay averaged.

Your math sucks, just like your personality.  We only got paid for the time we had kids in our classroom or on that rare occasion when we could actually do planning.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 29, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


They definitely do not look like any teachers I have seen.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


5 months of vacation a year?   On what planet?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



They do not get paid for that time off, and I would like to see this 5 months you are lying about.  There are 196 days in most teacher contracts in my state.  That's well over 6 months right there, so we know you are lying! How many months of weekends occur in a year?  That would be 3 more months.  We're up to 9 months and we haven't even touched the holidays.

Your math sucks and you lie.  That is all you have going for you.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


No teacher I’ve ever known gets paid for time developing lesson plans, meetings after hours, etc.  

And you seem to truly hate your job.  Why stay at it?  All I’ve seen is your griping about it.  You have no excuse as you do work in the private sector and can negotiate for what you want.  Don’t like it?  Leave it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

Fueri said:


> Teachers in my district max out at well over 100k a year.  In some districts the average pay is over 100k.  They were also running a scam of giving them huge raises for their last 3 years, upon which their retirement is based.  They pull millions in retirement if they live to average age.
> 
> There are teachers that are worth 100k I'm sure, bu there are tens of thousands in Illinois pulling six figure salaries or pensions.  For a 9 month a year job, that's ludicrous.
> 
> ...



What state and what is the cost of living?

In, 21 years of teaching and being an administrator, I never made more than 55K a year and I worked in 2 states and for the DoD school system.

The administrator pay was so poor, I went back in the classroom!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



That is no reason your brain should have retired, dumbass!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



She didn't say she got paid for 8-4 dumbass!  Reading is fundamental!


----------



## bodecea (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


No they do not....they get out around early June and are back early August.   It's a law that the students have 180 full days of school...most school districts work in another 5 days of teacher prep.  And I don't know any teachers that work 7.5 hours only per day.......in fact, they work so much "off the clock" that one of the most effective ways to get a district's attention in contract negotiations is to do something called "work to contract"...come to work exactly when supposed to and leave exactly when contracted time ends.   Most schools grind to a halt when that happens.....especially high schools.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Boeing has a union too, you incompetent asshole!


----------



## bodecea (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...


No they do not...where the heck do you get this stuff?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 29, 2019)

Confounding said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > They bargain against the very people that pay them
> ...


I was earning twice that in the 1990's.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 29, 2019)

Fueri said:


> Teachers in my district max out at well over 100k a year.  In some districts the average pay is over 100k.  They were also running a scam of giving them huge raises for their last 3 years, upon which their retirement is based.  They pull millions in retirement if they live to average age.
> 
> There are teachers that are worth 100k I'm sure, bu there are tens of thousands in Illinois pulling six figure salaries or pensions.  For a 9 month a year job, that's ludicrous.
> 
> ...


Where is your district?  What is the cost of living in your district?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 29, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...


I see he went to accounting school.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Didn't seem so hard to fire THIS teacher:   Teacher Is Fired for Giving Zeros to Kids Who Do No Homework


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 29, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Foster said:
> ...


Why do you live in the ancient past? There are no more need for a checkbook..


----------



## bodecea (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Prove it.   Of course you can't.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



My county?  I have said many times in these threads, I worked in the largest school in the largest Florida school district for 10 years.  After that I worked for a year in the DoD schools, 1 year in the county where I live, three years in an urban inner city school, half a year in a rural community over 100 miles from home, four years in a rural county,  another year in another county and a year substituting because no one would hire me because my salary was too expensive!

So which shithole county are you referring to? 

Dumbass!


----------



## depotoo (Jun 29, 2019)

He needs to educate himself-

Teacher Pay: How Salaries, Pensions, and Benefits Work in Schools


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

depotoo said:


> He needs to educate himself-
> 
> Teacher Pay: How Salaries, Pensions, and Benefits Work in Schools



He has been educated numerous times on this topic.  He just prefers to lie because that is what he knows best.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



No. It's clearly personal. You homeschooled your kids--enough said


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2019)

depotoo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



It's Saturday, June 29th. I have been "out of school" since June 7th and just got done doing some schoolwork. This is nothing new--teachers do this all the time. Lots and lots and tons of unpaid hours. 

Everyone knows this, no one cares. Hence teacher shortage. Lately, I'm just shrugging in the larger community. Never when it comes to my students. Here, shrug. It's all tanking. Devil take the hindmost


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 29, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...




unpaid hrs ???

you get a yrs salary for 7 months of work,,,


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



He's picking at nits because he's been wrong so far in this thread on these issues:

1. Pension

2. Time off ("five months")

3. Health care costs

And probably more I can't think of. So he's picking on that 30 minutes unpaid lunch when in reality I didn't tell him I actually report at 7:45 AM, cause I wasn't going to get that picky.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



I already counted up all the weeks off I get per year, including Christmas, Easter and half weeks for various holidays. It added up to 14 weeks. WM wanted to count federal holidays of course, as if most professional employees don't have those off, plus getting to "leave early" or "come in late" around holidays--teachers rarely if ever get that flexibility.


----------



## Fueri (Jun 29, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Teachers in my district max out at well over 100k a year.  In some districts the average pay is over 100k.  They were also running a scam of giving them huge raises for their last 3 years, upon which their retirement is based.  They pull millions in retirement if they live to average age.
> ...




Illinois.  My high school district is one of the top paying districts in the state and is a very middle class community.

Average income per household 62,000

Bensenville, IL | Data USA

Average teacher salary 100k+

FENTON HIGH SCHOOL | Salary


----------



## Fueri (Jun 29, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Teachers in my district max out at well over 100k a year.  In some districts the average pay is over 100k.  They were also running a scam of giving them huge raises for their last 3 years, upon which their retirement is based.  They pull millions in retirement if they live to average age.
> ...




Illinois. My high school district is one of the top paying districts in the state and is a very middle class community.  For clarity this is the high school I went to, not where I live  now.

Average income per household 62,000

Bensenville, IL | Data USA

Average teacher salary 100k+

FENTON HIGH SCHOOL | Salary


----------



## jillian (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Colorado Teachers' Union Protest Against DeVos Turns Vulgar
> 
> A rally organized by the largest teachers union in Colorado protesting a visit by Education Secretary Betsy DeVos became vulgar as some of the demonstrators held signs depicting a hand giving a middle finger and another sign that said, "Report Card – Betsy DeVos F U."
> 
> ...


Why? You angry because you were a failure in school?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 29, 2019)

jillian said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Colorado Teachers' Union Protest Against DeVos Turns Vulgar
> ...



Do you consider yourself successful in school as you were had by all?


----------



## Confounding (Jun 29, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Lots and lots and tons of unpaid hours.



It's not just common it's _expected_ that teachers will work far more hours than they are being paid for in their contracts. Grading things in their free time, dealing with stupid parents in their free time, a dozen other things.


----------



## Confounding (Jun 29, 2019)

jillian said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Colorado Teachers' Union Protest Against DeVos Turns Vulgar
> ...



You are the counterpart of brainless Republicans that spew meaningless bullshit all over these boards. Just go away.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Can I give you some trophy points?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Poor teacher whines SHE ONLY GETS FOURTEEN WEEKS OFF A YEAR. 

That’s the thing about teachers. Clueless about the real world.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



That's a brazen lie. I wasn't WHINING about how I only get 14 weeks off a year. I was correcting you because YOU SAID I get five months off a year.

You're animus against public school teachers turns you into a shameless liar


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Oh. Sorry. I stand corrected. You’re satisfied with your compensation.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


So...one has to wonder, if teachers have it so great, why you didn't become one.....couldn't cut it?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



You've been throttled on this thread. Crawl away in shame


----------



## bodecea (Jun 29, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Does anyone wonder why so many people are walking away from teaching when they have to deal with parents like the OP?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

Fueri said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...



That's a suburb of Chicago!  Middle class my ass!  It is a bedroom community with no real industry or real employment.  Your schools are lily white with a very few Hispanics sprinkled in and I would wager they are Spanish descendants, rather than from any other country.

The average income in some of the communities I worked is 1/3 of that!  Your property values are what pays for your schools and yours is only twice that of the average teacher's salary.

I had one-third of that city's population in my school EVERY DAY!

Your example is by far an outlier.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



He is too stupid to realize that has happened.  He will start another thread in a few days and repeat the same lies that have been disproven at least ten times.  He is a moron of the highest order!


----------



## Fueri (Jun 29, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You could not be more wrong if you tried.

In addition to the fact that i grew up in that town I also posted the average household income, and know that it has a significant latino population.  I. Lived. There.

The total minority enrollment in that district is 69%, and 53% of students are economically disadvantaged.

https://www.usnews.com/education/be...h-school-district-100/fenton-high-school-6731

If you think all Chicago suburbs are lily white, rich enclaves it only shows you really don't have a clue what you are talking about.  So much for that 'point'

That town sits directly on the western egde of o'hare airport, has a railyard, a large industrial complex of its own and the next town up, Elk Grove Village, houses the largest industrial park in North America.  So much for THAT 'point'

And, again, I spent 20 years of my life there.  I know exactly what I'm talking about here, bud.

 If you'd like to give me a lecture on a particular town's profile and school districts I would strongly advise you not to pick that one.  Lol.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

bodecea said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


BS
We had 300 qualified applicants for ONE teacher opening. 

Teachers are grossly over compensated.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 29, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


The only thing occurring in this thread is a bunch of whiny teachers crying about being so neglected and ignoring the topic of quality education of children.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > ALL Public Sector Unions should be ILLEGAL as they are a huge conflict of interest.  They bargain against the very people that pay them, and whom they are there to serve.  The People, the Taxpayer.  Then they use those tax dollars to solely support Democrat candidates who give them more lucrative contracts.  Rinse and repeat.  Total SCAM.
> ...




So that explains Union membership is the lowest it's been in over a hundred years..


.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 29, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Pilot1 said:
> ...


Don't be silly.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



You still have a smoking lounge?

.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



You said it not me.

Lol

.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 29, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Just what is it you think I said?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 29, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




You Know it took me like 50 years to figure out people are at different levels of reading comprehension skills, I thought once your over an IQ of 100 everyone is basically the same, it wasn't till I went full bore into the Bible that I realized it wasn't the case.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 29, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


But that doesn't answer my question.....


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

Fueri said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...



Sorry, but your own source said you lied.  The minority population of the school is less than 10%.  The economic disadvantage was nowhere near 53%.  The largest school is a truck driving school!

I suggest you get more familiar with your sources that proved everything I said.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 29, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> ALL Public Sector Unions should be ILLEGAL as they are a huge conflict of interest.  They bargain against the very people that pay them, and whom they are there to serve.  The People, the Taxpayer.  Then they use those tax dollars to solely support Democrat candidates who give them more lucrative contracts.  Rinse and repeat.  Total SCAM.


Why do the police unions support the repubs then?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



How many times are you going to repeat that lie?  It's just like everything else you post regarding education!  BULLSHIT!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 30, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Hilarious. Any facts that oppose your talking points that the crappy education going on is due to teachers not getting more money is a lie. 

You’re sounding more and more like a Leftard. 

And FYI - our fire department had over a thousand qualified applicants for ONE opening. Another over paid government job.


----------



## Fueri (Jun 30, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




Given that i copied and pasted the stats directly your statement is utter nonsense. I also note you provide nothing to rebut them.




Here's more for you to unsee, from a source in my original post

Bensenville, IL | Data USA


"The most common industries in Bensenville, IL, by number of employees, are Manufacturing (1,959 people), Retail Trade (1,057 people), and Health Care & Social Assistance (1,044 people). "Wrong again



"The population of Bensenville, IL is 47.4% Hispanic or Latino, 43.2% White Alone, and 4.62% Asian Alone. 57.3% of the people in Bensenville, IL speak a non-English language, and 77.7% are U.S. citizens.

Bensenville, IL is home to a population of 18.4k people, from which 77.7% are citizens.....which is lower than the national average of 93.1% As of 2017, 35% of Bensenville, IL residents were born outside of the United States, which is higher than the national average of 13.7%. In 2016, the percentage of foreign-born citizens in Bensenville, IL was 33.2%, meaning that the rate has been increasing." (You were wrong again here, btw, waaaaay wrong)

"The ethnic composition of the population of Bensenville, IL is composed of 8.74k Hispanic or Latino residents (47.4%), 7.97k White Alone residents (43.2%), 852 Asian Alone residents (4.62%), 640 Black or African American Alone residents (3.47%), 232 Two or More Races residents (1.26%), 0 Native Hawaiian & Other Pacific Islander Alone residents (0%), 0 American Indian & Alaska Native Alone residents (0%), and 0 Some Other Race Alone residents (0%).

57.3% of Bensenville, IL citizens are speakers of a non-English language, which is higher than the national average of 21.5%

The most common foreign languages spoken in Bensenville, IL are Spanish or Spanish Creole (7,437 speakers), Polish (1,009 speakers), and Italian (225 speakers)."




The 53% economically disadvantaged students number was taken directly from the US News link, and again your rebuttal consists of no proof, other than "no it isnt", while I provided actal data.

Good grief. Nothing you said was even close to factual, I presented actual data, lived half my life there, went to that school and somehow you still think you're correct and suggest I'm lying and should better familiarize myself with sources.

As long as were in the suggestion business, here are a couple of suggestions for you.  1.  Before making a broad range of assumptions, try the Google.  2.  When you are proven wrong, and (you have been here on nearly every point you attempted to make, and conclusively so), just admit it, instead of digging your own hole deeper.

Now go scrape that egg off your face and have a nice day.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 30, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Let's see a link to this fantasy of yours.  I know you can't possibly provide one, but humor me!

The rest of the board and I deserve a good laugh after putting up with your continued idiocy.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 30, 2019)

Fueri said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...



Why does one of your links say the poverty rate is 11.5% and the other 53%?

Cherry-picked statistics?

One of your links says that Asians get paid 117 times what the average worker gets paid.

Read that again, for possible penetration!  117 times!

That means someone makes an average of $60,000 and an Asian would make over $7,000,000 per year.

I guess reading and math are something that school never taught you how to use to analyze data.

This is what you should have seen when looking at that data!


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 30, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Colorado Teachers' Union Protest Against DeVos Turns Vulgar
> 
> A rally organized by the largest teachers union in Colorado protesting a visit by Education Secretary Betsy DeVos became vulgar as some of the demonstrators held signs depicting a hand giving a middle finger and another sign that said, "Report Card – Betsy DeVos F U."
> 
> ...



There were no teachers unions when I was in school.

I can't imagine the brothers in high school or the nuns in grade school, acting in such a vulgar method.   Sister Bernadette who taught 8th Grade was a tough old broad, well versed in brutality, but she wasn't crude like this at all.


----------



## Fueri (Jun 30, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...





Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Bullshit I didn't you lying sack of crap.  I even stated the one in my last post was from my original post and posted it again for clarity.  You made that inane comment about the truck driving school cited in that link in your pathetic rebuttal attempt.

I posted actual links to provide data to support what i was saying beyond an opinion, which you have utterly failed to do.

You've proven only that you are a thick skulled fool that is apparently perfectly comfortable totally making shit up if it suits your purpose.

You have still provided no proof, zero, of anything you've claimed, and are now just flinging insults.

Go ahead, tell yourself you're right.  Protect that uber-fragile ego, lol.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 30, 2019)

Fueri said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...



All you have done with your links is prove you don't understand the fact that one high school in one pathetically tiny school district in a liberal-dominated city and state is not indicative of anywhere else in the country.  You did the work for me!  I questioned the accuracy of your facts, and you obliged by showing they are bullshit!

As for the truck driving school, they were listed as the ONLY school available after high school.  That's rich for a district that pays teachers over 100K a year!

That's why you apparently suffer from the same dumbass syndrome as the other others who bash education without any cause.  Even if those statistics were true, you hold up your school as typical when it is nothing of the sort!


----------



## Fueri (Jun 30, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Listen up shit for brains.

1.  The truck driving school is listed as the only university in this town, not the only school.  There are elementary schools, a middle school, etc., which possibly were not listed, but they're there.  Why they list it as a universuty i dunno, but this again disproves your suppositions of some lily white enclave of rich people, most of which definitely have truck driving schools in them ::eyeroll::

(BTW Elementary District is 2, which I know because, again, I lived in this town, jackass.  My mother was president of that school board for many years as well, and I went through this district as a child, so I'm quite sure it exists, despite your again erroneous assumptions to the contrary)

You prefer to spew shit from your ass and you did so without bothering to verify your assumptions, painted yourself into a corner and are now acting like an utter fool.

That you have latched onto this "point" regarding this truck driving school being the only other school only further proves how thin your argument is, not to mention how poor your reading comprehension apparently is and, again, your supposition that this is the only other school is wrong.

What's that, like Strike 6?  Strike 7?  You're not doing so well here, bud.

Try. The. Google.  Lol.

2. You still haven't faced nor admitted the fact that nearly, if not every, assumption you forwarded was dead wrong, including your asinine and provably false lies regarding the data and sources.  You went so far as to accuse me of lying, not once, but twice, and were proven wrong and yet you motor right along claiming victory, as if my conclusively disproving your outright lies somehow proves your point, lol. 

3.  Still nothing from you in the way of proof, just more goo straight from your ass.  I guess that's because you tried to rebut proven data, and that's a pretty tough row to hoe.  

4.  The example here is a perfect example of a crazy contract foisted on a town by a teachers union, which is what this thread is about.  Derp, derp, derp.  If you think this is an isolated example you are a total fool.  Even it was, it disproves nothing I've stated here because you framed the argument with your utterly erroneous assumptions and I simply responded to your egregiously erroneous suppositions with data that conclusively proved you to be utterly wrong on all counts.  

5.  You can, and are, now trying to run from those statements you made, which I have disproven in spades, by now reframing your position, aka moving the goalposts.  I don't blame you one bit, as after a pantsing like this anyone would be scrambling for whatever cover they could construct.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 30, 2019)

Fueri said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...



Why do you continue us to deflect from the fact that your links contradict each other and do not support what you claim?

You live in a podunk town in the middle if a huge metro area and it is atypical from anywhere else in this country.

That was the point. You can't even get your facts straight.


----------



## Fueri (Jun 30, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



They do?  Bullshit.  Again.  And again, no proof, just goo from your ass.  I c&p'd directly from them, stupe.

And, again, because you apparently can't read worth a fuck, this is where I grew up, not where I live now.  Furthermore, if you think anywhere in the immediate Chicago Metro area is a "podunk town", you're dumber than I thought, which would be pretty damn hard after this exchange during which you've proven you are a liar, intellectually dishonest and apparently unable to read worth a shit.

You're less factual than Baghdad Bob, FFS.  "It's all white, I don't care what the fucking data says"  LOL.  what an idiot.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 30, 2019)

Fueri said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...



You keep posting about shit I did not say. I pointed out first that was Chicago, and now you deny it?

Really, how fucked up is your head? You cannot explain the difference in your two links poverty rates, yet bitch at me about your fucked up facts!

I would almost swear you are a liberal because you cannot even carry on a conversation. I am done dealing with your ignorance.


----------



## Fueri (Jun 30, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



If you have other facts, present them.  If you have specific points, cite them.

Given that you cannot seem to grasp that one set of data was aggregate to the town and the other was specific to the school, as both topics came up, I will spoonfeed you that to too.  Two different data sets.  Dealing with 2 different sample sets.  One was poverty level of the town, the second was specific to the high school and, as per that source, indicated the % of students qualifying for meal assistance.  Get it now, I hope.

You've been wrong about nearly every damn thing you've said.  I would list them but I'm afraid you'd run out of fingers counting them and have a stroke or something by having to actually engage that barnacle encrusted brain to do the math in your head.

Again, if you have different data that disproves anything I said present it, else stop making an ass of yourself.

Your ignorance in deciding to lecture me on the demographics of my hometown, in which I spent 20+ years, while you have never set foot there, and then not simply admitting you may have been wrong is one if the more glaring examples if idiocy I have seen on this board, so well done on that.

I'd agree we're done.  I'm going to finish mowing the lawn and start in on the beer in the cooler.  Latah'


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 30, 2019)

Fueri said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...



I am not arguing the demographics!  Your own sources are!

The school is the only one in the community correct?  How could the demographics be that far out of whack unless they are simply wrong!

BTW, the starting salary in your schools district is nowhere near 100K!  In fact, it about half that at $52,041.  That's still about what our teachers make with 20 years service.  Only then does a teacher in your district with a Master's degree come close to 100K.

https://www.fenton100.org/UserFiles/Servers/Server_286965/File/District/Administration/Business Office/FEA Contract 2018-21 Final.pdf

You are either incredibly stupid or lying through your teeth.   You claim to not be stupid, so why do you lie?


----------



## Fueri (Jun 30, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Who gives a fuck what the starting salary is you abject idiot.

I cited average salary.  And offered links to verify the data.

You do understand the difference I hope.

While you're drooling in your soup you might want to consider that you still have shown jack shit, proven nothing, while I have proven you a liar and a fool repeatedly and you keep coming back for more.

I'm feeling sorry for you at this point.

Now scuttle back to your hole and keep muttering to yourself how right you are.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 30, 2019)

Why would anyone oppose unions?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 30, 2019)

Fueri said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...



So NOW you claim that the average teacher in that school has an average of over 20 years experience? My God, you are such a dumbass!


----------



## dblack (Jun 30, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Colorado Teachers' Union Protest Against DeVos Turns Vulgar
> 
> A rally organized by the largest teachers union in Colorado protesting a visit by Education Secretary Betsy DeVos became vulgar as some of the demonstrators held signs depicting a hand giving a middle finger and another sign that said, "Report Card – Betsy DeVos F U."
> 
> ...



Bust them up???

You're really into the whole idea of a fascist police state, eh?


----------



## Fueri (Jul 1, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...





No fuckface, I made no such statement.

We've established that you can't read worth a shit and now we know your math skills aren't worth a crap either as you apparently don't understand how simple averages work.

Holy shit you're truly dumb as hell.  As in truly, actually, stupid.  Lol.

From the source:

"This information is reported at the district level. The display shows the average salary for teachers over the past 5 years. These numbers are calculated by using the sum of all teachers' salaries divided by the number of FTE teachers. To view long term data click on 10 Years Trend. Clicking the View Details button will add a data table."

In other words, this is public data, moron, which means we can likely find it.

And we can.  Here are the actual salaries, and totals, of those teachers, listed individually and summarized:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.fenton100.org/UserFiles/Servers/Server_286965/File/District/Administration/Business%20Office/2018%20EIS%20Administrator%20and%20Teacher%20Salary%20and%20Benefits%20Report.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwiOk678n5PjAhXNB80KHcFoAQcQFjAAegQIBhAC&usg=AOvVaw3sftowhzWyuBfYRnCQ-8ZV

Total base salary, not including benefits BTW, shown at the bottom of the report

11,718,714.36

Total number of personnel:  112

Now, follow the bouncing ball, as this is where it apparently gets too tricky for you.

We take this number: 11,718,714.36

And divide by this number: 112

And that gives us an aaaaaavvvvverrrrrage

We get..........drumroll please: 104,631.37 average base salary per employee.  One teacher I saw is pulling 178k base salary.  Ho-lee-shit.  Likely coaching or something too is my guess, but still, 178k.  Ho-lee-shit.

There are some admin listed here also, but I doubt that changes the average teacher pay all that much.  The data is there, but I'm not wasting more of my time calculating those out.

Read it and weep.....or deny or deflect, as is your well established MO.  All the same to me, really.

The facts are clear, they've been presented clearly and concisely, and you're simply wrong.  Continuing to argue them is dumb, and has been all along.  

Class dismissed.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Colorado Teachers' Union Protest Against DeVos Turns Vulgar
> 
> A rally organized by the largest teachers union in Colorado protesting a visit by Education Secretary Betsy DeVos became vulgar as some of the demonstrators held signs depicting a hand giving a middle finger and another sign that said, "Report Card – Betsy DeVos F U."
> 
> ...



They were simply indicating their low opinion of an extremely vulgar woman who is trying to rip off the taxpayers to fund her private indoctrination centers and protect those who sexually harass and rape others. I would agree that she is a bitch. But then again, her brother is an overpaid mercenary who has sucked off the government tit for years. 

Teachers need a union more than ever. They are underpaid for what they do and always have been.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 1, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Colorado Teachers' Union Protest Against DeVos Turns Vulgar
> ...



I am a Christian conservative public school teacher who is proud NOT to belong to the wretched NEA. 

Hysteria, I am eager to know: can you give me ONE example--just one--where you do not tow the Leftist line? I just gave you one, see. Not only do I not "homeschool" my kids in long skirts like you probably thought I did, but I work in the public schools. 

Your turn.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 1, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



It depends on what "the Leftist line" is. I am well aware that you are in the cults and Betsy bitch is, too.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 1, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



You couldn't come up with an issue if you tried. You believe what they tell you, no questions asked. Very sad especially in a woman your age.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 1, 2019)

Confounding said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > They bargain against the very people that pay them
> ...



The good teachers are woefully UNDERPAID  in order to support the lazy fuckers who have no business teaching kids


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 1, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Who is the "they" you are talking about? There is no "they" in my life. I barely read political commentary and I don't watch political shows on TV. When an issue comes up, it generates questions that I want answered. I certainly wouldn't believe much on USMB unless it is backed up by legitimate sources, such as professional organizations of good repute nationally; for example, the American Society of Civil Engineers.


----------



## Flash (Jul 1, 2019)

All unions suck.

Unions that are greedy Left Wing assole cash cows for the filthy Democrat Party really suck.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 1, 2019)

Flash said:


> All unions suck.
> 
> Unions that are greedy Left Wing assole cash cows for the filthy Democrat Party really suck.



To be fair I think they had their place many, many years ago, when people were working 14 hour days, 6 days a week in deplorable conditions. The shirtwaist factory in which many women died in NYC comes to mind. But like many things, with laws now in place for working conditions, they may have outlived their usefulness and now MUCH too often act as an arm of the Democrat Party, you're so right.

Obviously the tactics of these few teachers with the obscene gestures is disgusting and wholly unprofessional.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 1, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > All unions suck.
> ...





SweetSue92 said:


> Obviously the tactics of these few teachers with the obscene gestures is disgusting and wholly unprofessional.



Yet they’re teaching summer school today to impressionable children and you defend it.


----------



## initforme (Jul 1, 2019)

Instead of whining incessantly why not quit your job, and become a good teacher.  Show everyone how it's done.  Don't whine like the management of a corporation.  Be part of the solution.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 1, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > All unions suck.
> ...



Collective bargaining assures that there is at least a chance of a balance of power. otherwise, there would be no limit on exploitation. 

Betsy bitch deserves what she got. Giving a thief, who is full of hatred for what she is and is out to protect criminals, the finger is no big deal.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 1, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Colorado Teachers' Union Protest Against DeVos Turns Vulgar
> ...


They are terribly underpaid in states without unions


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The precise reason to discourage off-shoring, business visas and Illegals.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 1, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


DeVos has done everything she can to degrade teacher protections and benefits. 

Don’t really feel sorry for her


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 1, 2019)

Fueri said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...



Your link includes administrators, so your numbers are STILL fucked up!

You are a pathetic excuse for an educated American because you lie, plain and simple.  What makes it worse is your excuses. You have earned a well-deserved ignore because you have shown nothing but contempt and lies about your own school district.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 1, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Workers surrendering their standard of living and basic benefits is not a solution to off shoring. 
Not many illegal school teachers


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



What the heck is summer school?  Those programs ended in most school districts about 10 years ago! Catch a clue!

We did away with summer school way back in about 2000 in my district in Florida.  The clueless education bashers still tell stories claiming that teachers can work in the summer to supplement their pathetically poor income.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I know many many teachers; most of them are not the brightest bulbs in the world.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 1, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Teacher salaries in NY vary by district.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 1, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


There you go again. Applying your micro bubble world to America. 

Call me when there’s teaching jobs left open because no teachers can be found.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



If you can't make an argument honestly it means you can't make an argument.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 1, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



One thing I know: your idea of social mores is totally broken. So I won't be taking advice on proper conduct in front of students from you. Believe me.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



You really should not air your ignorance for everyone to see. This is happening in almost every state in the nation. They're using emergency certificates and subs to fill in the gaps...and still positions go open. 

Wow.

Number Of Teachers Quitting The Classroom After Just One Year Hits All-Time High


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 1, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Says the teacher defending horrible teachers who abuse children.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 1, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I know many, many teachers who are dedicated, hard working and very good at what they do


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 1, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


You get what you pay for


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 1, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


They leave for another teaching position. 
And immediately replaced. 

Still well above for the private sector.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 1, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Depends though on what kind of smart you're talking about. Some people have IQs of 140 and no people skills whatsoever. Teaching demands a very high level of people skills to find any kind of success; we have to make a stunning number of decision about people in a given day. So maybe the "people you know" are not intellectual wunderkinds are far as pure IQ goes, but there's a lot more that goes into good teaching.

That said, I think teachers should be smart and educated, generally.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Does everyone see how much Weatherman is outright LYING about what I've said in this thread? Yes or no. 

Am I defending horrible teachers who abuse children? Anyone see me do that?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Okay you said "call me when teaching jobs are left open". They are being left open and unfilled ALL OVER THE NATION

Any more ignorance you got for us today? Or just more lies?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Weatherman Airs His Ignorance:

Oklahoma has 1,000 teachers on emergency license:

OUR VIEW: Addressing teacher shortage


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 1, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



They probably feel the same way about you.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Weatherman Airs His Ignorance:

One district in Mississippi ALONE loses more than 200 teachers:

https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/articles/2019-06-26/mississippis-teacher-shortage-worsens


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 1, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Thank you Captain Obvious.  Was there a point there?  If so, you missed it by a mile.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Weatherman Airs His Ignorance:

85% of Illinois Supt say hiring teachers is their biggest concern:

Illinois Issues: Lawmakers Leave With No Sure Cure For Teacher Shortage

Remember everyone, Weatherman said call me when teacher jobs aren't filled. That's how ignorant on this subject he is. he is THAT ignorant


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Weatherman Airs His Ignorance:

ONE district in Florida has to fill over 200 open positions. Oh Weatherman, all these stories are just from JUNE. How many more do you want? 

Florida teacher shortage: Lake County looking to fill 200 open positions


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 1, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Hey maybe when the teacher shortage just gets THAT BAD< all these yokels can go into the public schools and tell the kids how awful they are and how much the job is sooooo easy and stuff. 

How long do you give them, how long do you think they'll last in the classroom? Me, I got 25 years in.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 1, 2019)

So where do our best and brightest end up?

Pay teachers at poverty rates and they will find better options. That is why non union states have such poor school systems


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



My microbubble world covers more than just my backyard.  That is YOUR issue.  You think the world revolves around things you see in the liberal dominated insane worlds of NYC, Chicago, and LA.  When was the last time you heard of a problem in Iowa, South Dakota, New Mexico, or Idaho?

I was a substitute teacher last year in a high school that had 3 math positions filled with substitutes for the entire year.  Yeah, I know, my backyard!  You just want to ignore reality.

I once was hired mid-year because I was the only person even remotely qualified for the position in a school where they FIRED a teacher.  The principal said there was no real interview or anything to assess my ability to do the job except what was on my resume.   They had searched for 3 months for a replacement.   

Wait!  You said that teachers never get fired, didn't you? They get protected by the unions at all costs.  I must be lying again!  Reading your posts has influenced me I guess!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 1, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I retired (You can also read that as "quit") last year because of bureaucratic nonsense that kept me as a long term sub rather than a paid teacher. I would not go back into any of my local school districts if you paid me $200,000 a year.  21 years of frustration in dealing with educator wannabees infesting this message board was far too long!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 1, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



In another thread he accused me of saying something I did not say.  It is is his M.O.  Lie, lie, lie, and then when you are proven to be a liar, he just lies some more.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Now define “what they do”.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 1, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I simply responded to your post.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 1, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


They are not bright enough to know who’s brighter than they are.
I actually have to explain why, “No child left behind” caused the other children to be held behind.
I will give credit to most of them who listened to me and realized I was correct.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 1, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


My kids went to non-politically correct private schools and most of the teachers were phenomenal.
Of course, most of them had spouses who were professionals in other fields such as MDs, Financiers, Attorneys and Accountants.
Someone had to bring home the bacon.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 1, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Educate generations of Americans


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Define “educate”.
Be specific...
Math
Language
Science
Critical thinking skills

The new math stopped the fragmenting of...
Algebra
Geometry
Trigonometry
Calculus
And became a cauldron of confusion

European history is no longer being taught as an introduction to the greatness of the US

Critical, in context, thought is no longer relevant.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 1, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Here we are in a thread about abusive teachers and once again the teachers dogpile in their self pity party about wanting more money for crappy education.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 1, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...





Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> When was the last time you heard of a problem in Iowa, South Dakota, New Mexico, or Idaho?


It’s a thread about the crappy teachers of Colorado Springs.


----------



## Flash (Jul 1, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...




Collective bargaining only assures greed.

The collective also becomes a political entity that leads to corruption. 

You have to be a sorry ass individual to not be able to bargain with your employer on your own.


----------



## Flash (Jul 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...




My wife is a retired school teacher.  She said she would hate teaching nowadays with the school districts kissing the ass of the filthy minorities, that have no drive to learn anything.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 1, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Nope
Not playing


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 1, 2019)

Flash said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Did your wife call them filthy minorities?

If she did, I’m glad she is retired


----------



## Fueri (Jul 1, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Yes, shit for brains and I mentioned that fact in my post.  You can see the salaries yourself you lazy sack of crap.

I've lied about nothing, zero, and have offered data to support every single thing I've said, while you have lied and misrepresented repeatedly, including in this latest response, and have offered nothing but bluster.

It is your ignorant foolish ass that simply refuses to accept the data or reality.  You are wrong, have been proven wrong by data and simple math and refuse to accept clear facts.

That's how people stay dumb.  The earth is pretty flat in your view, ain't it, loser.  

You cannot accept that you've been handed an ass-whippin, and run to the ignore button to save what's left of your fragile ego.  Go right ahead, pussy.

I've shown contempt here only for you, shithead, and it has been well-deserved.  Your very first comment called me a liar, which was a lie itself and quickly proven as such, and I rightfully shoved all of this right up your contemptible ass. Treat me with respect and I do the same.  Call me a liar, with no basis in fact, and you get what you give, and that's exactly what you got.

Now go hide in your ignorance behind your ignore button. Lol.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I’m happy to hear that as education is not a game.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 1, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



So my idea of social mores is "totally broken"? I've never heard that one before. Why would I want to give advice to somebody who chases after frankie?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 1, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I hope you are smart enough to realize the best teachers are not always in the private schools. 

I mean I hope you're that smart.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Here we are in another thread where Weatherman must lie in order to make a point.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 1, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



1. You make stuff up about people you don't know out of stereotypes, attribute it to them, and then blame them for it. 

There's social more number one you break all the time. I'll just read your posts and keep going. It's really easy.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 1, 2019)

Flash said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



She said "filthy minorities"??

In that case I'm really glad she's out of teaching.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Wow jinx


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 1, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


You are 100% correct.
We had to vet them out per child.
My kids did not all go to the same private schools.
The public school systems don’t always allow the best teachers to bring out the best in each student.
One of the issues is too many pupils per teacher.


----------



## Flash (Jul 1, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...




She received an award from the Jimmy Carter administration for working with minorities.  She knows what filth is.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 2, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I have no clue as to what you are trying to say in regards to math.

Why do you think European history is no longer taught?  You would be wrong.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 2, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



The only crappy education I have ever seen is the one you received because you are dumber than a bag of hammers.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 2, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Colorado Springs is liberal central for the state of Colorado maybe outside of perhaps Denver and Boulder.  Why do you think all of the mass shootings seem to occur in the suburbs around Denver?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 2, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Has nothing to do with bad teachers being able to stay employed and bad teachers from all over to defend them staying employed.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 2, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Yes, it does.  That is just further proof that you are stupid.  First, you don't even know that those are teachers and there was ONE offensive sign.  Put away the broad brush dumbass!


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 2, 2019)

Flash said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Good to see she is not around children anymore


----------



## jasonnfree (Jul 3, 2019)

Conservatives don't like workers '  unions  but they never seem to bitch about corporations having their own 'unions'.    Well not like trade unions exactly but hard core pro business judges like Gorsuch slowly taking over the supreme court. And these are lifetime appointments.   Don't look too good for the working class.      

When Neil Gorsuch put corporate interests over a man freezing to death


----------



## jasonnfree (Jul 3, 2019)

Flash said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Your wife must be a real piece of shit to be married to you.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 3, 2019)

jasonnfree said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


His wife is 100% correct.


----------



## Flash (Jul 4, 2019)

jasonnfree said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



You are a typical confused Moon Bat.  You don't know any more about education than you know about Economics, History, Biology, Climate Science, Ethics or the Constitution.

Minorities have fucked up the public school system in the US.  They have brought a dumbing down and tremendous violence.  Their filthy parents have brought an entitlement mentality that gets the students graduated without learning anything and now us taxpayers are even paying to feed the the little pickinneys breakfast and lunch.

Before the asshole courts ordered desegregation and a Federal Department of Education was established the US was first in education in the world.  Now we are like 20th or something.

We use to have one good school system for Whites and a bad one for Blacks.  Now we have one bad system for everybody.  You can thank the stupid Liberals for that fuck up.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 4, 2019)

Flash said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Your thoughts are filthy and so is this post.

Enough said


----------



## Flash (Jul 4, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...




You are confused.  I am speaking reality.  You stupid Moon Bats are so confused that you don't want to accept reality.   

"Hey, lets put a bunch of dumbass ghetto Neggras in the same classroom with middle class Whites".  What could possibly go wrong?

We needed to improve the education system for Blacks.  However, massive stupid government mandated desegregation was not the way to do it.  That was stupid and like most idiotic Liberal policies had disastrous consequences..


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 4, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...






How would you know?


----------

